# Mosquito Mag ??



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Im looking for a mag for my G.F. new Mosq ?

No one has any metal mags.

Only plast.

The ones I find are $39. and up plus S&H.

Can any one help me out.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob said:


> Im looking for a mag for my G.F. new Mosq ?
> 
> No one has any metal mags.
> 
> ...


I think you're stuck, aren't the factory mags _polymer _as well? If they are, I doubt anyone is going to make a "better" aftermarket mag in steel.

I take it back...I think the originals are alloy...Brownells has aluminum bodied mags for $42.33



> _SPECS: Aluminum body, molded polymer follower and base, matte black. 10-round capacity. Fits .22 LR Sig Sauer Mosquito. _


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

My God $42.33 for a little .22 mag ??????????

I think I payed that for 2 XD 9mm mag.

Thank You for Your help, Its just hard for me to put out $42. for a LITTLE .22 mag.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob said:


> My God $42.33 for a little .22 mag ??????????
> 
> I think I payed that for 2 XD 9mm mag.
> 
> Thank You for Your help, Its just hard for me to put out $42. for a LITTLE .22 mag.


The Sig store wants $44.00


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> The Sig store wants $44.00


Whats worse is, that is* if *you can even find them at all. Sig site has been perptually out of stock on them for last 4 months until recently. I was finally able to find factory mags in stock at local gun store 2 days ago. Ran me $41+tax.



> I think you're stuck, aren't the factory mags polymer as well? If they are, I doubt anyone is going to make a "better" aftermarket mag in steel.


The factory mags are metal. At least mine are.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Atroxus said:


> The factory mags are metal. At least mine are.


Go back and look at _all _my post again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

The one mag that came with gun from the factory is metal. We found Sig factory mags in plastic at Academy for $25.00 each. We have no had any problems using the plastic ones. Here in Texas you can't find the factory metal ones for less than $50.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

Factory magazines for the Mosquito _USED TO BE _metal, now they are polymer. You can sometimes find the polymer ones at some dealers. Top Gun Supply has them now (Top Gun Supply Mosquito Magazines), and they _OCCASIONALLY_ have the metal ones.


----------

